
Crafty Killer Whales Are Harassing Alaskan Fishing Boats - Mz
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/crafty-killer-whales-are-harassing-alaskan-fishing-boats-180963788/?no-ist
======
AnimalMuppet
I wonder if this isn't "harassment", exactly. It sounds like they've learned
that they can collect a whole lot of fish for not much effort. The fact that
doing so ruins the fishing is a side effect.

I heard about a similar thing with bears in Yosemite. They had a back-country
steak fry. They had 700 steaks there. A couple of bears (mother and adolescent
cub) showed up. The people scattered. The bears ignored the people, because
they had found 700 steaks. They put the mother down, and transplanted the cub
several hundred miles away. The next summer, the cub - now an adult - showed
up for the steak fry.

Those bears weren't trying to "harass" the steak fry. They didn't have
anything against such a gathering. They just learned, "Hey, free food".

